# Driving time Carlsbad to Disneyland



## JackieD

What would you say is the realistic driving time from Carlsbad Inn to Disneyland.  This would be during the week, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday A.M. in March.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ricoba

An hour at a minimum.  

If you hit traffic it could be up to a hour and a half to two hours.

Time of year doesn't matter here, but time of day will matter.  I would leave after 9 am to miss rush hour traffic.


----------



## pfaff

Traffic is horrible at all times on the five freeway. I say an hour and a half is realistic, you can only get there in an hour early morning or late night. I also suggest spending two days at disneyland. Three days if you go to california adventure.


----------



## JackieD

Thank you!  Looks like to get there for opening (which they haven't posted their March hours yet...) if it's 9:00 we should leave by 7:00 am. at the latest.


----------



## ricoba

If you want to be there at the opening, then I suggest you leave prior to 7, since you will need to park etc.


----------



## cr4909

I work in Irvine and know of one guy who commutes from Carlsbad - about 45+ minutes in the morning.  From Irvine to Anaheim will be another 25 (low traffic) to 45+ minutes (rush hour).  You usually won't hit too much traffic from Carlsbad north on the 5 until you hit Irvine area.


----------



## Bill4728

There are car pool lanes the last 20 miles or so. That should help alot with your travel time.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

You also have the option of taking a train, either Amtrak or Metrolink, from Ocenaside to Anaheim and there are shuttles from the train station.


----------



## Cathyb

One more thing to consider:  If the Border Control guards are checking cars, it could add another 15 min. or so.  (We live in Carlsbad and go to Orange County weekly.)


----------



## ricoba

Cathyb said:


> One more thing to consider:  If the Border Control guards are checking cars, it could add another 15 min. or so.  (We live in Carlsbad and go to Orange County weekly.)



Is that control station ever open any more?  Seems to me that every time we have recently gone through there it's closed.  Last time, it looked like a big parking lot for the ICE cars, but no human activity?


----------



## Cathyb

Rick: Yes, just saw the backup of cars heading north (us going south) just a week ago.


----------



## JackieD

Thanks everyone! Very valuable information from people in the know!!!  I appreciate your help.


----------

